# Re: Boys 2005 Galaxy Try-Outs



## dadenska (May 9, 2018)

Hi. We're pretty new to SoCal soccer and still trying to figure out how to navigate the competitive soccer world, so I thank you ahead of time for any advice you have.  Basically, I'm just trying to figure out how to get my son to be able to even try-out for any of the DA Academy teams. I saw online that Galaxy is having tryouts in June. I registered, but it says that not everyone that registers will be invited. So, how do I get an invite? I also filled out the form online for LAFC but haven't heard from them either.  
Some other people said to jump on a club team and hope a coach sees him playing at a tournament and wants to recruit him to an academy. 
I feel bad because I know my son wants to be a professional soccer player one day, but I don't know what the path is to get there. He's a good player with a lot of heart, and I just want to do right by him.  I sure would appreciate any advice.
Thank you!


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (May 9, 2018)

How old is your son?


----------



## dadenska (May 9, 2018)

13. He was born in 2005.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (May 9, 2018)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> How old is your son?


The first thing you did is right.. filling out the forms on line. Second is..  well how good is your son?  Third is your location.  If Galaxy and LAFC don’t reply you definitely need to get him on a DA team in your area. Hit all their tryouts usually in summer to September


----------



## dadenska (May 9, 2018)

I looked up the DA teams on the ussda website. We’re in LA (west side). Not many DA teams near us. In fact, none from what I can find. But we’re willing to travel.
I’m making a spreadsheet with the teams, their locations, and will add their tryout dates whenever I get them. Has anyone tried out or played for some of these teams and can give an honest review? My son played on a really competitive team (before moving to LA) but they had a high turnover because most kids would get burned out by the coach who always seemed unhappy. Fortunately, my son played on two teams, and the second team which was at a lower level, kept him happy enough to keep on with the joy-kill team. Anyway, it’d be nice to know what teams are like around here.


----------



## rocket_file (May 9, 2018)

santamonicaunited.com
la breakers
chelsea fc
fc england

All good clubs of various sizes and personalities. All have 2005 teams ranging from decent to quite good. Email the coach or manager. Each of those clubs would be happy to have your son tryout. If he is really talented you could even request a tryout with one of the 2004 teams.

Private message me if you want a little more scoop.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (May 9, 2018)

I recommend FC golden state for starters. They’re a good club and always have room


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (May 9, 2018)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> I recommend FC golden state for starters. They’re a good club and always have room


Tfa too. You got to get on a team that’s in the DA league though. That’s for sure. They get the most looks from scouts for USA


----------



## dadenska (May 10, 2018)

rocket_file said:


> santamonicaunited.com
> la breakers
> chelsea fc
> fc england
> ...


 Thanks. We've looked at club teams, but that's not really the level we're looking for.  We just heard back from TFA about how to try out for them, so we will see how it goes there.  Still wonder how you get permission to try out for Galaxy and LAFC...


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (May 10, 2018)

Galaxy and LAFC will contact you with either a yes or no...  but it takes time. They look at your sons resume that you submitted on line. If it’s a “No”, don’t sweat it. Just go to FC golden State or TFA tryouts in mid summer. Get on one of those teams. If your kid is good..  LAFC will notice and come looking for you. All these teams play in the same league. There’s a lot of passing back and forth players. Galaxy has a lot of original LAFC players. But the important thing is to make sure your son try’s out for a team that is in the Development Academy League. When you go to say an Fc Golden State tryouts just make sure and ask the coach or director if it is an actual DA Team he’s trying out for. But you’re probably gonna have to wait till summer to August and September


----------



## ChrisD (May 11, 2018)

keep in mind that this is Los Angeles, you will also have to fight traffic--LAFC and Galaxy training can almost be a full time job depending on where you live......Good Luck hope he finds a good fit.


----------



## dadenska (May 11, 2018)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Galaxy and LAFC will contact you with either a yes or no...  but it takes time. They look at your sons resume that you submitted on line. If it’s a “No”, don’t sweat it. Just go to FC golden State or TFA tryouts in mid summer. Get on one of those teams. If your kid is good..  LAFC will notice and come looking for you. All these teams play in the same league. There’s a lot of passing back and forth players. Galaxy has a lot of original LAFC players. But the important thing is to make sure your son try’s out for a team that is in the Development Academy League. When you go to say an Fc Golden State tryouts just make sure and ask the coach or director if it is an actual DA Team he’s trying out for. But you’re probably gonna have to wait till summer to August and September


Interesting... So, just to make sure I understand- tryouts for DA teams are mostly summer to August timeframe?


----------



## younothat (May 11, 2018)

dadenska said:


> Interesting... So, just to make sure I understand- tryouts for DA teams are mostly summer to August timeframe?


Varies by age group, normally at the end of the regular DA season for existing players,  for your age group 6/10-11:
https://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/tryouts

Invitation only to limit the numbers but I would recommend your player inquire with the coach(s) directly himself if he serious.  The player/coach relationship is the key, parents less involved vs normal club type teams that you might be used to?  Find your coach at http://glxy.ussoccerda.com/  &  http://glxy.ussoccerda.com/club-staff


----------

